# Remembering World Trade Center Twin Towers 9/11 2001



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think everyone should take a bit of time this morning to remember 9/11 2001. A prayer for some folks is in order.

GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ten years ago my heart sank as I watched.

It was my sons 6th birthday.

I still pray for those families who today lost members of thier family.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The pain was felt over here too.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A day I will never forget. I still get teary eyed as I watch what unfolded on documentaries. May god bless all of those that were so horribly taken from us. And may we show no mercy on those that caused such horror.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife woke me that day to tell me about what had happened. She was in tears and I was not sure what to think. With in a few hours I was in Whittier AK. waiting for orders for our Coast Guard Auxilerary Foltioa to go over to Valdez to help out. That was in three hours of the call I got. Being that we are like the CAP all volinters they could not send us over due to the threat level being so high. We came home on the 12th bummed out about a little thing that Auxilerits and CG Reservite could not go into a threat level that high.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a day I'll always remember.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Spoke to my teens this morning about how I remembered that day since most of my students only remember what's been told to them happened on 9/11. I was 21 years old in my final year of college. Was all I could do to keep it together as each detail poured back tome. One of my professors beat me to the recruiters center to make me think through enlisting that day. Turns out my roommate called and tipped him off. Crazy it's been ten years.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NEVER FORGET!!!!!!!!I was welding on flow pipe[pent stock] about a mile from the hydro dam in Upper Michigan [Victory Dam] when jet fighters flew low back and forth over the Dam and spillway--my small crew had no idea what was going on Til the General foreman came running down to tell us what happened---that was the end of the work day--closed the place up and all headed for home--I had over 100 miles to drive--Sad drive home---------I'll never forget the AMERICANS we lost that DAY-God Bless them and our COUNTRY----------------sb SEMPER FI [66--68]


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember each and every minute of that day. Still can't watch the videos and photos they put on TV. It was the worst day of America's life.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember that day as if it was this morning. I had just come home fom working all night and needed to relax for a few and wait for the wife to awaken before I started snoring. I laid on the couch and was watching the tube, the morning news and they cut away to New York saying a plane had hit the first tower. At the time they still thought it was an accident. All the smoke billowing from the building was horrendous. Then the second plane came in I remember seeing it and the reporter wasn't saying anything about it. It took his a second to realize what he had just seen. As they zoomed in to the towers burning I saw people (just specks) jumping from the building. I just sat there in awe, staring at the horror. I feel for all the families who lost their loved ones that day. It is our generations Pearl Harbor.


----------

